# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  مطلوب عاملات إنتاج لمجموعة فنون التجارية والصناعية ..

## غرور انسانة

يعلن مصنع في الدمام الصناعية الثانية عن توفر فرص عــــــــمل
لـــــعـــدد كبيــــر من عاملات الإنتاج فـــــي العمـــــــل لديـــــــــه


وذلك حسب الشروط التالية:
1-موافقة ولي الامر .
2-القراءة والكتابة بشكل جيد بدون شهادات .
4-المواظبه على الحضور .
5-التعاون مع الزميلات فيما يخدم مصلحة العمل.
6-الجدية في العمل.

المميزات - تأمين صحي وتأمين اجتماعي وبدل مواصلات وحوافز وزيادات سنوية الدوام من 7 إلى 3 وقت استراحة للفطور نص ساعة ووقت استراحة للصلاة والغذاء نص ساعة من ضمن ساعات العمل الفعلية .. الراتب 2000 ريال وبعد ثلاثة شهور 2200 ريال  

فمن تجد في نفسها المقدرة والرغبة في العمل الاتصال على الرقم التالي
8123400 تحويلة 126/118الموقع الإلكتروني -
www.technogroupme.com

----------

